# How much should it cost to put on a new rocker panel?



## Richardin52

I've got an old Dodge 2500 I bought just for a farm truck. I use it on the road some but not much. Anyway I had a garage do some work on another truck and they were reasonable so I took the old dodge to them and said no hurry but sometime when your slack on work throw a new rocker panel on it. I should have gotten an estimate. The guy calls and says it's ready $743.00.

Anybody have a rocker panel put on? what did it cost?


----------



## slowzuki

A cab corner is usually 300$ or so and is a lot easier. A reg cab isn't too bad though, but by the time you get it painted your'e up there in time.


----------



## Richardin52

It's a regular cab


----------



## Mike120

That sounds high to me, but it might be typical for your location. I have access to mechanics of questionable citizenship who would do the work for much less.


----------



## shortrow

Questionable citizenship. I know who you speak of.


----------



## deadmoose

It should cost way less. If you take away the unnecessary taxes collected and paid throughout the project I am assuming you paid well over a grand.

I would think to manufacture ship and add labor and profit all the way around maybe a couple hundred is involved. Add all the government involvement price goes way up.

Unfortunately it costs us all way too much.


----------

